# Anyone use Texas Duck Ranch?



## fisher1040 (Sep 16, 2012)

Anyone use Texas Duck Ranch? 
Their website looks good, but anyone can do that. Has anyone ever hunted with them? What did you think?


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Extremely "semi private"..... Dodgy ownership.... Shady water situations....but holds a $heet load of birds when they have water. expect shot flare and lots of aggravation but I have seen worse. It is one of my 2 leases.... I will hunt it less than 5 times this year and will not be getting back on. Ponds are stacked right on top of each other, separated by levee only.


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

I think this is the same ranch you are talking about anyway,,,,, ours is called Tx Duck Ranch


----------



## fisher1040 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks 23. Looking for hunts for me and my 19 yr. old son. Been burned a couple of times, but river bottom and marsh near Mont Belvieu and Anahuac just don't hold birds like they used to.


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

Got a link to the site?


----------



## wing_buster87 (Sep 27, 2008)

Are u looking to hunt with a guide service or a lease?


----------



## fisher1040 (Sep 16, 2012)

Looking for a lease, but until I do I will consider guides.


----------



## fisher1040 (Sep 16, 2012)

Link to Texas Duc Ranch is http://www.texasduckranch.com/


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

LOOKS NICE. how much are the season leases?


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Another place that runs day hunts AND seasonal leases...

Talk about a scam....


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

Hunted there a few years ago. I'm not one to bash folks on the net but we did leave and it was very good hunting. So you can read between those lines. Final straws were things like showing up to hunt one morning and the pond was drained. Kowis said the pond below us needed water so he pulled our boards and sent that water down to the next pond. Said he was pumping our back up but that did us little good that morning. Anyone with half a brain should understand that all he had to do was turn on the pump, let our headers overflow into the pond that needed water. The website doesn't lie, he's not a farmer! My brother in law could really tell some tales since he was managing our group. But anytime you have really good hunting but a constant stream of folks getting off the lease, that's a red flag.


----------



## Rat (May 26, 2004)

I hunted there for several years and got tired of the "knuckle head" factor.

As mentioned, the ponds do hold birds but they are stacked right on top of one another. Very difficult to work birds.


----------



## wing_buster87 (Sep 27, 2008)

As far as leases are concerned, good luck.. Try hunting with the Pierce Ranch, I forget the guys name who has been running it but the owner is Lawerce Armour.. I'm sure you won't be dissapointed..


----------



## wing_buster87 (Sep 27, 2008)

Lawrence**


----------



## fisher1040 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the replys. I may give them a try as a day hunt and take it from there.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

I think it's funny their banner on their website is mallards sitting in a location that HAS to be at LEAST 300 miles north of their operation ...


----------



## jamesmoore (Aug 26, 2014)

*Texas Duck Ranch*

I have found Jim Kowis to be a very fair and honorable man. He would be the first to admit if he made a mistake. We are not perfect, but the man tries to take of folks and hold birds. That's all I can ask.........for goodness sake, he deals with the weather, the LCRA, pumps, valves, pipe, flood gates, dirt moving equipment, evaporation/seepage, dirt work and leveling fields, moving water from one pond downstream to the others, a hip replacement, and dealing with weekend warriors! 
I know for a fact that he is open-minded to improving the experience for the hunters ........I expect more organizational structure and improved communications in the future.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

wing_buster87 said:


> As far as leases are concerned, good luck.. Try hunting with the Pierce Ranch, I forget the guys name who has been running it but the owner is Lawerce Armour.. I'm sure you won't be dissapointed..


Bill Sherrill runs the hunting on the Pierce ranch. 
http://www.billsherrillwaterfowl.com

Bink Grimes also books hunts out there as well. 
http://www.binkgrimesoutdoors.com

Good luck getting on a hunt out there this late in the game.


----------

